# Music identification



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

I have a tape full of classical music, without the titles, i have managed to identify all the rest but are missing these three. If anyone could help tell me what they are it would be great. thanks in advance.

1: http://rapidshare.com/files/40211515/unknown1.mp3.html

2: http://rapidshare.com/files/40211516/unknown2.mp3.html

3: http://rapidshare.com/files/40211517/unkown3.mp3.html

For those who dont want to download:

http://www.box.net/shared/3cam9sepmz


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it possible to listen them without downloading?... because I don’t like to download…


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Use box.net


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

No. 1 is Brahms' Violin Concerto. Lovely!

No. 2 I should know - I do know - I just can't place it at the moment...

No. 3 I know that I don't know (if you know what I mean - it's Baroque and I'm not terribly good with Baroque. Sorry.)


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

[scratches head furiously and stares at music collection].................


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

Aha! Remembered No. 2 - The Merry Peasant by Robert Schumann!! Phew!!


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

For those who dont wish to download here you go:

http://www.box.net/shared/3cam9sepmz


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

If Handel doesn't know, we're finished!!


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Morigan said:


> If Handel doesn't know, we're finished!!


lol.

I don't know the work but it sounds italian. Maybe Albinoni.

To compare, an allegro from a concerto a cinque by Albinoni: http://www.box.net/shared/b2ec4dvai6


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm

To think the tapes called 100 greatest classics and yet noone seems to know the 3rd piece :-(


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

scottlens said:


> Hmm
> 
> To think the tapes called 100 greatest classics and yet noone seems to know the 3rd piece :-(


But the first two were identified. The glass is half-full, my friend.  Moreover many Baroque pieces sound the same, so it may take some time.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

opus67 said:


> But the first two were identified. The glass is half-full, my friend.  Moreover many Baroque pieces sound the same, so it may take some time.


It is more difficult to find because there is a lot more works available (they were shorter). For example, Telemann may have composed about 3000 pieces

It is the same for classical era, especially early. It was estimated that 15 000 symphonies were composed between 1750 and 1800. So, Haydn and Mozart production represent less than 1% of this output.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Handel said:


> It is the same for classical era, especially early. It was estimated that 15 000 symphonies were composed between 1750 and 1800.


What a colossal waste. Why did they do that, anyway?! Ah, I think they were just increasing their chances of coming up with something good.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

It's maybe not possible but do you know what record label is this compilation on, and also maybe the catalogue number? Both bits of information should be printed on the cassette label - if you tell us I'm sure it would help.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Here are the details:

In the top left of the tape of the tape is a logo: TRAX Classique. Next to that is the title "100 Greatest Classics Series 2 Vol. 1".

In the botton left of the tape it says:

TRXC 135
(C) & (P) 1988
TRAX Music Ltd.

The track that is still unknown is on side one.

Hope that this may help.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry, Scott - I've tried to find any reference I can to that particular album but so far nothing.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

In case anyone is interested the remaining unidentified piece of music is Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel's Flute Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22, H. 426/484.1.


----------



## fantagirl (Sep 9, 2009)

hi all
can anyone help me in identifying this piece?
thanks!

http://p.yimg.com/e/icon/site_music/default/221.mp3


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

opus67 said:


> What a colossal waste. Why did they do that, anyway?! Ah, I think they were just increasing their chances of coming up with something good.


It must have been the golden age of the symphony, I'm sure some good ones have been lost and some good composers underrated still today. Not sure if it stopped at exactly 1800 though.


----------

